# Richtig?

## BillyBlue

Hi,

sehe ich es richtig, dass Gentoo ein Linux ist, was man selber aus verschiedenen SourcePacketen zusammen compeliert? Wie ist das denn mit der deutschen Sprache?? Funktioniert das alles nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie bei RPMs? Bzw. Source.tars? ich entpacke mein ProgrammSource und gehe in den Ordner mit "make install"? Danke!

- bb

----------

## ajordan

Das mit den verschiedenen Sourcepacketen ist im Ansatz richtig. Von Hand entpacken muss man aber in aller Regel nichts. Trotzdem ist die Installation deutlich mehr mit dem lesen von Dokumentation verbunden, als bei anderen Distris ueblich.

c@http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/index.html

und beachte den Text unter Warnung

Einen Vorgeschmack gibt die Installationsanleitung http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/installation/, eine der wenigen in deutsch verfuegbaren.

Alex

----------

## dennis

nee, du tipst einfach

emerge kde

und emerge sucht dir dann automatisch alle dependencies usw raus und kompiliert/installiert die dann...

dennis

----------

## BillyBlue

Hi,

also ist es doch wie mit RPM? Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass emerge die Dateien erst durch den Compiler jagt, den ich zuvor auf mein System konfiguriert habe (??) - Ich denke das e von emerge steht dafür, dass es das ganze online macht, oder? Gibts die Möglichkeit z.B. GNOME einmal per emerge runter zu laden und dann auf verschiedenen Computern durch den Compiler zu schicken? Danke!

- bb

----------

## ajordan

emerge ist quasi ein Teil des portage systems, welches fuer das Packetmanagement zustaendig ist. Eine gute Netzanbindung ist eigentlich nur fuer den Download der Sourcen notwendig. Wenn die in /usr/portage/distfiles liegen und die Packetdatenbank aktuell ist, benoetigt man zum eigentlichen compilieren keine Netzanbindung. Mittels 'emerge -f <packet>' kann man auch erst alles downloaden und dann compilieren lassen.

Alex

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ganz so wie rpm ist es dann doch nicht. Abhängigkeiten werden z.B. selbst aufgelöst. Ist also mehr wie das Debian System. Du kannst auch selbst ebuilds schreiben.

Das portage System ist recht flexibel. Mit emerge -f prog lädst Du alle Sourcen Die für prog benötigt werden herunter. Mit emerge -u system machst Du einen Systemupdate usw. Aber dafür gibt es viel und auch sehr gute Doku auf http://www.gentoo.org.

Die Comileroptionen kannst Du in einer Datei namens /etc/make.conf festlegen. Je nachdem kannst Du mehr oder weniger stark optimieren. Lies aber vorher auf jeden Fall diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20591

Dim

----------

## BillyBlue

Hi,

also lädt emerge nicht immer automatisch die SourceFiles? Ich dachte der Vorteil von Gentoo sei doch, dass es den Code immer erst auf den eigenen Rechner erzeugt und somit den optimalsten Code erreicht?? Aber wenn es nicht immer den Source lädt und durch den Compiler schickt, wo ist dann genau der Vorteil von Gentoo? Irgendwie sehe ich den noch nicht, denn ich kann auch bei Redhat immer die SourceFiles von meinen Prgrammen laden und auf mein System compilieren!? Danke für eure Hilfe  :Wink: 

- bb

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

emerge lädt schon die Sourcefiles (weiss aber auch nicht wie Du auf diese Frage kommst). Versuch doch mal deine selbskompilierten Sourcen upzudaten, zu entfernen und Abhängigkeiten automatisch aufzulösen. Dann stösst Du ganz schnell an die Grenzen von rpm und make. Und dann ist gentoo natürlich noch "etwas" durchsichtiger als die Distributionen, die jede Menge Scripts ineinander verwoben haben. Aber wie gesagt Doku lesen. Da steht alles über portage & Co drinnen.

Dim

----------

## ajordan

Die sourcen werden nur geladen, wenn sie noch nicht im genannten Verzeichnis liegen. Der Grad der Optimierung haengt von deinen Einstellungen in /etc/make.conf ab. Das System wird auch dadurch schneller, das nicht allerhand unbenoetigter Kram installiert bzw. gestartet wird.

Alex

----------

## BillyBlue

Hi,

danke für eure Hilfe, sobald ich Breitband zu hause habe, werde ich gleich mal Gentoo probieren  :Smile: 

- bb

----------

## de4d

 *Quote:*   

> Gibts die Möglichkeit z.B. GNOME einmal per emerge runter zu laden und dann auf verschiedenen Computern durch den Compiler zu schicken?

 

ich hab hier (4 gentoo rechner) /usr/portage/distfiles auf nem server liegen. das beschleunigt einiges. auch distcc wirkt wunder wenn du mehrere rechner hast (die nicht mal unbedingt gentoo sein muessen).

----------

